# Saltwater 5wt



## MariettaMike

I've used a RIO Bonefish with success for juvi tarpon, reds, and trout throwing size 6 rabbit strip flies. I just bought a RIO Bonefish Quickshooter that I haven't tried yet. And I saw a RIO Mainstream Saltwater on the shelf that isn't shown on the RIO website that looked interesting. (call Gary at Travel Country in Altamonte Springs, FL.)
http://www.travelcountry.com/shop/fly-fishing-gear

I was also recommended to try the SA Mastery Expert Distance by a local FFF instructor that says that line gives him the least amount of hassle with memory and/or tangling than any line out there, and casts great.
http://www.scientificanglers.com/product/mastery-expert-distance/

I wish Airflo would make the Ridge clear tropical in 5wt.
http://www.rajeffsports.com/tropical.php


----------



## Martin239

Perfect! Just the info I wanted! I didn't even know rio made a 5wt bonefish line. I'll probably try that or the SA mastery line. I've heard lots of good things about SA. Thanks!


----------



## ifsteve

JMO but a 5wt is not a tool for "medium sized redfish, snook, and jacks...." Can it be done? Certainly. But its not good for the fish. I think a 6wt is as light as a a guy should use in the salt for anything but puppy reds. And FWIW in Chico's new redfish book he states the same thing. The problem comes with what do you do when you have a 5wt in your hand and a 30" redfish pops up? Not take the shot because you are undergunned?


----------



## Martin239

I wouldn't be bringing just the 5wt, but most of the time the reds are all pretty small in my area anyways. I just want something to throw when I'm only catching jacks, snapper or other small fish. It's far from a "main setup" just something to play around with. So I guess "medium" being a relevant term, I mean small.


----------



## ifsteve

Thanks for the explanation Corey. I have a buddy who actually uses a 4wt for redfish a fair bit and I really don't like that. I like light tackle challenges but only when its a fair tool and doesn't overly tax the fish during a fight. 4 and 5 wts are better sweetwater tools in my estimation.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> I've used a RIO Bonefish with success for juvi tarpon, reds, and trout throwing size 6 rabbit strip flies. I just bought a RIO Bonefish Quickshooter that I haven't tried yet. And I saw a RIO Mainstream Saltwater on the shelf that isn't shown on the RIO website that looked interesting. (call Gary at Travel Country in Altamonte Springs, FL.)
> http://www.travelcountry.com/shop/fly-fishing-gear
> 
> I was also recommended to try the SA Mastery Expert Distance by a local FFF instructor that says that line gives him the least amount of hassle with memory and/or tangling than any line out there, and casts great.
> http://www.scientificanglers.com/product/mastery-expert-distance/
> 
> I wish Airflo would make the Ridge clear tropical in 5wt.
> http://www.rajeffsports.com/tropical.php



Mike, I don't believe Corey will be punching distance with his 5wt with lflies meant for 6wts. I haven't tried the SA Expert Distance yet, but I will this Sunday (Big Gun Shootout!). Remember, even tho that line has low memory, it also has a long thin head and rear taper design to aerialize more line than normal lines for distance throwing and competitions. Corey is just looking to catch fish on an ultra light fly rod.

So yes Corey, I agree with ifsteve and if you wanted to throw larger flies, then you normally get a rod that can throw line for those larger flies. But with that said, with the 5wt, you need to be careful with overlining your rod and also throwing heavier flies since you can over load the rod and not take full advantage of the rod's ability. Still, I'm guilty myself at throwing flies to smaller snook, reds, sea trout, mangrove snappers, ladyfish, smaller jacks, bass, mayan cichlids, etc with a 5wt.  Broke my last one on a snook being dumb and throwing it at snook at night at dock lights! 

Nevertheless, here's a line that will meet your request.

http://www.cortlandline.com/fly-fishing/saltwater/liquid-crystal/guide-taper

I'm not sure if they make it in a 5wt but the Guide taper of the new LQ by cortland has a new hard finish and is rated a 1/2 a line weight over the rated line weight. In other words, a 5wt line would actually be a 51/2wt line. Also notice the taper. It's aggressive (like the old SA wind master) and will help you to quick load and turn over those larger flies in the wind.

My 2nd choice for that rod would be this one.

http://www.cortlandline.com/fly-fis...lus/intermediate-15-ghost-tip-clearaqua-green

Ted Haas


----------



## coconutgroves

It isn't just the size of the rod, it's the size of the line that can throw the right size of fly. 4wt and 5wt lines are too small to handle larger flies. Sure, you *can* do it, but what happens if you hook a 10 pound bone? Or a 30 pound red? You won't want a 5wt. 

I've caught 40 to 50 pound tarpon on a 6 weight, but I was surprised the rod held up. Actually, not even two weeks after that the rod broke while catching bass. I stressed it out. Small bones on a 6 are fun, but the wind has to be down also.

Salt water fish are big game - don't lose a good fish because of the alure that smaller is better. Fly fishing is hard enough - step one or two sizes down, but not down to a 4 or a 5.


----------



## jonrconner

Four and five weight rods have two purposes in their design, one is to cast with delicacy the line that it's rated for, and two, to protect very light tippets when fighting trout. They're not even very good for small mouth bass when it comes to the actual amount of pressure you can put on the fish. Actual SW rods from six up aren't even in the same category since they're designed to cast SW lines which are generally one to two sizes up from AFTMA standard which requires a big jump up in fish fighting ability compared to their FW counterparts.
JC


----------



## Backwater

coconutgroves and jonconner..... Great point guys!

One thing to add is you can't find a 5wt with the full wells cork grip, fighting butt, larger stripping guides, etc that you find on a saltwater rod. Even when looking for a good 6wt, I also look and ask for those features. I'm not a big fan of the pointing index finger technique when using a half wells (cigar) grip when I'm trying to punch a little further into the wind with heavier flies. That trick is better done with a thumb on top and doesn't feel as comfortable with that style of grip. So the half wells style grip with the pointing finger trick is more of a finesse style of casting like the one jonconner refers to.

Still, all that said, you watch Eric Estrata and his Homies in the vid "5wt Chronicles" and they are not caring about all that!  I met up and talked with Eric and the boys about what they were doing with that film before it was released and yes "they a little kra-kra" but they had a blast! lol But kids, I wouldn't try all they did since there was breakage involved. Just be careful of how big the fish you are going after (like these guys here stated), how big the fly you are throwing and how you play out the fish without over working the rod. Once you get that figured out and that's you mindset, you will have a blast catching fish that a 5wt is design to catch. 

Btw, I think Eric is collaborating with Marshfly to build a saltwater version of a 5wt. I think they are changing hardware over but not sure if there are beefing up the butt section of the blank for it. Maybe if he chines in he can comment on it.

One more time for an encore, Estada Arts presents; *5wt Chronicles*


----------



## BayStYat

I routinely catch slot reds on my 4wt built for saltwater. I dont throw it at big fish. Biggest being 26inches. My Bay that I fish does not hold monster redfish. I have never overtaxed any reds on my 4. I can muscle them in with no issues. I use a the same leader on my 4 as I use on my 6-8 wt rods. I can make 45-55 foot cast all day with my 4wt with a 40lb/20lb leader. 

This was a 4-5 minute fight.


----------



## jonrconner

On your SW built 4wt, what grain weight is the line you're throwing?
JC


----------



## coconutgroves

Don't get me wrong, I routinely throw a 6wt when I get a chance. An area I fish for reds has fish up to 40 pounds. I just had this conversation this past week - my brother was insisting on throwing the 6 wt, I told him we shouldn't just in case we run into a big pig down there. Well, we didn't get a shot at any big ones, but I'd rather have the right tool in hand when that fish appears.

I've watched some of the 5 wt chronicles, those size fish are good for 5 wts. My point was more in general terms - going that light is the exception, not the rule. Even when I fish the 6, there are two 8s right next to it with different flies to change out quickly if needed.


----------



## ifsteve

On a 6 wt I get plenty of fight from even a 20" redfish so I see no advantage to going lighter and some definate disadvantages.


----------



## Shadowcast

Clutch built a 5 wt. for SW with full wells but I'm not sure if it was just a prototype or for production. I usually fish a 6 wt. on the light side, but do want to pick up a 4 for some fun on lower slot reds that belly crawl in 6" in the winter time. Plus it will get used up in GA, NC, and TN. I fell in love with the Smokies over the summer.


----------



## paint it black

Yes we have put together a Saltwater 5wt with Marshfly called the "5wt Chronicles edition". It does have a fighting but. Also, another sponsor of our web series Royal Wulff Products is releasing a saltwater 5wt bermuda triangle taper come January (that's why the sponsored our film series). You'd be surprised how well these 5wt's throw heavy flies, even with wind. We're using high end reels with real stopping power, fighting these fish hasn't been too difficult, I've only had one tarpon work me pretty good, ended up coming loose after a few runs and jumps. I've hooked 10lb bones on the 5wt that have come off halfway into my backing, and we have landed several slob snook in the 34-35" range, over slot reds, black drum, bonefish, big peacock bass and more. These 5wt's have been a lot of fun. All fish have swam off alive and well, we make sure to not put the fish through too much stress, you'd be surprised how fast you could get a fish in if you fight it properly. Look up #5wtChronicles on Instagram and you can see a bunch of pics of fish. A few pics from this summer.


----------



## MariettaMike

You can pull on a 30"+ redfish on 12# tippet with a 5wt just as hard as a 150#+ tarpon on 12# class tippet with a 12wt. The key is putting some muscle into pulling on the fish with a low rod angle to the fish (not the planet).

The reason I use a 5wt is it allows me to make more delicate casts and presentations of lighter flies *during calm conditions* without spooking the fish as much as using an 8wt line that weighs 50% more than a 5 wt line.

The Sage Salt 5wt I recently bought is quite a bit stiffer in the butt section than my old Sage TCX 5wt, and it has a full wells grip with a saltwater butt. I couldn't find a Nautilus NV 5/6 to put on it so I put a NV 6/7 that pairs nicely with it.


----------



## crboggs

MariettaMike said:


> I wish Airflo would make the Ridge clear tropical in 5wt.


The 6wt line is fantastic. Hid in the backwaters yesterday and threw the 6wt in and out of the wind.

That line really delivers a gurgler nicely.


----------



## ifsteve

MariettaMike said:


> You can pull on a 30"+ redfish on 12# tippet with a 5wt just as hard as a 150#+ tarpon on 12# class tippet with a 12wt. The key is putting some muscle into pulling on the fish with a low rod angle to the fish (not the planet).
> 
> The reason I use a 5wt is it allows me to make more delicate casts and presentations of lighter flies *during calm conditions* without spooking the fish as much as using an 8wt line that weighs 50% more than a 5 wt line.
> 
> The Sage Salt 5wt I recently bought is quite a bit stiffer in the butt section than my old Sage TCX 5wt, and it has a full wells grip with a saltwater butt. I couldn't find a Nautilus NV 5/6 to put on it so I put a NV 6/7 that pairs nicely with it.


I would like to see a 5wt rod take 12# of pressure.


----------



## MariettaMike

ifsteve said:


> I would like to see a 5wt rod take 12# of pressure.


If you've ever been snagged on an obstruction and had to break off your fly with 12# tippet you've already done it.

But to give you an idea how hard it is to break a 5wt rod, here you go


----------



## MariettaMike

better wear your PFD...


----------



## ifsteve

I have snagged a lot of obstructions with a fly and have certainly had to break 12# tippet. But I did it by clamping down on the reel and pointing straight at the snag. If you to take a 5wt and go use the rod to lift 12#. It will break. But rather than debate I just decided to get it straight from the horse. So since you posted one of Rajeff's Sports videos I called them and asked two questions.
1. What is the nominal breaking strenght of a 5wt fly rod.
Answer: 4-6#. He also said that there are rods that are outside this range (not many) and they can have higher breaking strengths (their 6 wt switch rod that they got to break at 19#....he also said dont' try this).
2. Can you put the same amount of pressure on a fish with a 5wt rod using 12# tippet and a 12 wt rod using the same 12# tippet.
Answer: No thats ludicrous.

So keep up with whatever you'all are smoking. Its some fine stuff.


----------



## MariettaMike

ifsteve said:


> I have snagged a lot of obstructions with a fly and have certainly had to break 12# tippet. But I did it by clamping down on the reel and pointing straight at the snag. If you to take a 5wt and go use the rod to lift 12#. It will break. But rather than debate I just decided to get it straight from the horse. So since you posted one of Rajeff's Sports videos I called them and asked two questions.
> 1. What is the nominal breaking strenght of a 5wt fly rod.
> Answer: 4-6#. He also said that there are rods that are outside this range (not many) and they can have higher breaking strengths (their 6 wt switch rod that they got to break at 19#....he also said dont' try this).
> 2. Can you put the same amount of pressure on a fish with a 5wt rod using 12# tippet and a 12 wt rod using the same 12# tippet.
> Answer: No thats ludicrous.
> 
> So keep up with whatever you'all are smoking. Its some fine stuff.


Thanks for admitting you know how to put over 12# tension in the line without breaking the rod. Now all you need to do is learn to fight the fish by using your arms to pull on the line and NOT by lifting the fly rod.

I'm smoking redfish on a 5wt with the same technique that Andy Mill has smoked hundreds of tarpon with...

Quote; _"it is impossible to put 121⁄2 pounds of pressure on a fish if the rodtip is much higher than your knees, or if the rod is pointed more than 45 degrees from the fish"_

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/06/12/tarpon-on-fly/


----------



## captcoho

If anyone is looking for a saltwater 5wt I have a brand new never before taken out of the tube Sage One for 550 plus a few bucks for shipping


----------



## jsnipes

Fun debate in here 

Been using an Epic 580 glass rod w/ SA Bonefish 5wt line for reds in the Marsh and it's been a ton of fun. Perfect on 18-22ish inch fish. Caught one 27" that was a lot for the rod but still caught it in ~5 minutes or so.


----------



## MariettaMike

jsnipes said:


> Fun debate in here
> 
> Been using an Epic 580 glass rod w/ SA Bonefish 5wt line for reds in the Marsh and it's been a ton of fun. Perfect on 18-22ish inch fish. Caught one 27" that was a lot for the rod but still caught it in ~5 minutes or so.


Oh snap! another smoker...with glass...impressive.

No worries Steve, my guide was pessimistic about my using a 5wt for juvi tarpon back in October until I put my hands on a few without even using the reel. He even caught one himself, and changed his opinion to "Perfect!"


----------



## Blue Zone

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for admitting you know how to put over 12# tension in the line without breaking the rod. Now all you need to do is learn to fight the fish by using your arms to pull on the line and NOT by lifting the fly rod.
> 
> I'm smoking redfish on a 5wt with the same technique that Andy Mill has smoked hundreds of tarpon with...
> 
> Quote; _"it is impossible to put 121⁄2 pounds of pressure on a fish if the rodtip is much higher than your knees, or if the rod is pointed more than 45 degrees from the fish"_
> 
> http://www.floridasportsman.com/2012/06/12/tarpon-on-fly/


Mike, very good point. Though I think Andy meant pointing the rod _less_ than, not more than 45 degrees from the fish.

Edit: Oops, never mind I read that wrong


----------



## MariettaMike

Blue Zone said:


> Mike, very good point. Though I think Andy meant pointing the rod _less_ than, not more than 45 degrees from the fish.


Agreed...the writer's context is for what is "impossible"...and that agrees with what ifsteve is saying.


----------

